
Millennials’ share of the U.S. housing market: Small and shrinking - harambae
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/01/20/millennials-share-us-housing-market-small-shrinking/
======
naveen99
Millennials have fewer siblings to share the estate from their parents.

